# Question - Greenworks Pressure Washer



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm looking at this Greenworks pressure washer - https://www.greenworkstools.com/pro-2300-psi-brushless-pressure-washer-gpw2301

I have had a Greenworks pressure washer before, and you have to use the soap nozzle to use soap from the dispenser. The company itself recommends using a 2nd story nozzle kit to clean a two story house, but can anyone confirm the soap will dispense with a 2nd story nozzle? This is one of my main reasons to buy a pressure washer.

2nd story kit - https://www.lowes.com/pd/SIMPSON-Second-Story-Nozzles-Rated-up-to-5000/1002891592

Thanks!


----------

